# Rant dogs off lead



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im am soo sick of off lead dogs that come bombing over to stella when we are out on a walk, often there owner is miles up field calling for there dog to come back to no avail and im shouting control your dog and trying to get stella so walk the other way. 

Yes she is dog aggressive to a point, she will walk past another dog ok or sit and wait for them to pass, but if a dog gets too close she will show aggression. 

Surely if im walking along with my dog nicely on a lead not pulling i have the right for your silly off lead dog not to get in our faces. It happened the other day and the bloke started shouting at me telling me it was my fault, im sorry my dog is under my control urs wasnt, as i was turning away his stupid dog kept coming and yes there was some snarling and alot of noise! i was nearly in tears.

It has got to the point where i dont wanna take her out and if i see an off lead dog i will just leave the park or field!!!

I dont want to put her on a muzzle as she is fine as long as they dont get in our space and she really didnt like it kept whining to take it off.

Grrrr rant over


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i know the feeling babe i get the same problem with rolo, These people have no respect and see our dogs as the threat, try not to get upset about it babes, stellas good ol girl  

I've had too many rows now too, to the point we dont go to the field any more, just fed up with it. :bash:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Drives me mad too. Ninja is terrible around other dogs, so as a responsible owner I always have him on a lead and muzzled if there is any likelihood of meeting another dog.

Yet people look at me like I'm the scum of the earth when he goes beserk at their approaching dog. But they call their dogs back, and half the time they don't obey! If they haven't trained their dog well enough to come when called then their dog shouldn't be off the lead either!


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

dogs are sociabale animals, they will always want to say hello if they see another dog, 
its cruel to keep dogs on the lead at all times imo,

tbh it sound like its your dog that has the problem, spend a bit of time teaching it that other dogs arnt a threat and all will be well, you can take her for a walk any not need to worry, let her play with outher dogs.. enrich her life a little


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

taylor said:


> dogs are sociabale animals, they will always want to say hello if they see another dog,
> its cruel to keep dogs on the lead at all times imo,
> 
> tbh it sound like its your dog that has the problem, spend a bit of time teaching it that other dogs arnt a threat and all will be well, you can take her for a walk any not need to worry, let her play with outher dogs.. enrich her life a little


 
How bloody dare you, the OP is the sensible one here. Not all dogs are 100% with others and it isnt always anything to do with the owners, just the way some dogs are. At least they are responsible enough to keep their dog under control rather than let it run off and approach other people! There is nothing wrong with socilaising your dog as long as BOTH owners and dogs are okay with it!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's unfortunate but I would recommend walking with a muzzle even if it's just a soft/loose one as just seeing that sort of visual will deter dog owners from letting their dogs come too close, and I do think that the other dog owner is responsible for keeping their dog away from others that are leashed, but if your dog attacked another dog, even if that dog was off the lead and came over, you could potentially have to face a fine or even worse I believe, as far as I'm aware the law won't protect you if you're out in public and your dog attacks another, even if it's because the other person didn't keep their dog away and there was nothing you can do about it, unless your dog is muzzled. So yes, they should control their dogs, but people don't, and you don't want to have to be punished for that.

If I see any dog on a leash I will always recall my GSD Skye and keep her close to me and away from them.

I walk my border collie Wyatt on a leash, he's not dog aggressive but he has mounting issues - he will mount any large dog he sees (he is neutered) but not smaller ones.. This has resulted in scrapping before because obviously a large dog doesn't like a dog bombing over and trying to hump them, he won't listen to growls/warnings so he stays on the lead if there are other dogs around. Unfortunately other dogs do still come up to him and of course he humps them and then the other owners are mortified, I had one guy screaming at me "My bitch isn't neutered, don't let your dog near her!!" yet my dog was on the lead, and his dog was off the lead and wouldn't go away so what am I supposed to do about it? Recall your dog maybe :lol2:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

taylor said:


> dogs are sociabale animals, they will always want to say hello if they see another dog,
> its cruel to keep dogs on the lead at all times imo,
> 
> tbh it sound like its your dog that has the problem, spend a bit of time teaching it that other dogs arnt a threat and all will be well, you can take her for a walk any not need to worry, let her play with outher dogs.. enrich her life a little


 
thats rubbish!! i rescued her when she was 8 after spending 3 years in kennels and she came with dog issues, i have spent 2 years walking her and trying to socialise her and help her along, we have made progress to pass dogs and sit and ignore them when they pass her, but i will NEVER let her off lead with other dogs around it is just too risky as she is unpredictable :bash:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Athravan said:


> It's unfortunate but I would recommend walking with a muzzle even if it's just a soft/loose one as just seeing that sort of visual will deter dog owners from letting their dogs come too close, and I do think that the other dog owner is responsible for keeping their dog away from others that are leashed, but if your dog attacked another dog, even if that dog was off the lead and came over, you could potentially have to face a fine or even worse I believe, as far as I'm aware the law won't protect you if you're out in public and your dog attacks another, even if it's because the other person didn't keep their dog away and there was nothing you can do about it, unless your dog is muzzled. So yes, they should control their dogs, but people don't, and you don't want to have to be punished for that.
> 
> If I see any dog on a leash I will always recall my GSD Skye and keep her close to me and away from them.
> 
> I walk my border collie Wyatt on a leash, he's not dog aggressive but he has mounting issues - he will mount any large dog he sees (he is neutered) but not smaller ones.. This has resulted in scrapping before because obviously a large dog doesn't like a dog bombing over and trying to hump them, he won't listen to growls/warnings so he stays on the lead if there are other dogs around. Unfortunately other dogs do still come up to him and of course he humps them and then the other owners are mortified, I had one guy screaming at me "My bitch isn't neutered, don't let your dog near her!!" yet my dog was on the lead, and his dog was off the lead and wouldn't go away so what am I supposed to do about it? Recall your dog maybe :lol2:


 
ill try and look into them, i tried one and she whined and but her head down and would move.

It is frustrating luckily where i walk there are alot of volenteers from the dogs home who walk the rescue dogs and we call out to eachother, ok not ok, usually if the other dog ignore stella she will ignore it, i find its the private owners that are an issue, 

I have 3rd party insurance for her, but if she was on lead and an off lead dog started, how can you determine which dog started it ( if u get what i mean) to be able to place blame?


----------



## Boopster (May 13, 2009)

just a thought,

if your dog is aggressive shouldnt your dog be muzzled??
I for one was bitten by a dog that wasnt, and I am now scared for life!!

you have openly admitted that your dog is aggresive when approached by another dog,
how do you know that it wouldnt be the same to a child??
children tend to be inquisitive and will nearly always approach a big brown eyed fluffy dog to give them some love???

I know this is slightly off topic, and all the dog owners I know are all responsible, but as I dont own a dog, I can see this arguement from both sides.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Boopster said:


> just a thought,
> 
> if your dog is aggressive shouldnt your dog be muzzled??
> I for one was bitten by a dog that wasnt, and I am now scared for life!!
> ...


I feel that the parent should teach their child that they shouldnt run up to any strange dog, thats how accidents do happen! My dog is harmless most of the time but I would never know how he would react to something that comes running up to him at his eye height, which he may see as a dominating behaviour. I am not going to keep my dog always on the lead incase of a stray child.

I always have control of my dog and if I see another dog on the lead, he always goes back on the lead. for whatever reason the other dog is on the lead. 
My dog had a few issues with black lab a few years ago and whenever I saw one he would go straight back on his lead but whenever I asked other owners to put their dog on a lead I just got abuse and told to muzzle my aggressive dog! He is far from aggressive just was trying to be overly dominant!

And you say your not dog owner but you can see it from both sides, no offence, but I dont think you do.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Stella is fine with children and babies my lil cousin comes over all the time, though obviously i never leave her alone with them ( before ppl have a moan lol) and fine with all people, she is the biggest people lover, even my rabbits/guinea pigs and cats, its just dogs

I trust her 100% with people, 

I havent said i have an agressive dog, i said she is "dog" agresssive a term that trainers use for when a dog doesnt get on with other dogs


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

taylor said:


> dogs are sociabale animals, they will always want to say hello if they see another dog,
> its cruel to keep dogs on the lead at all times imo,
> 
> tbh it sound like its your dog that has the problem, spend a bit of time teaching it that other dogs arnt a threat and all will be well, you can take her for a walk any not need to worry, let her play with outher dogs.. enrich her life a little


You make it sound so easy! :roll:



Boopster said:


> just a thought,
> 
> if your dog is aggressive shouldnt your dog be muzzled??
> I for one was bitten by a dog that wasnt, and I am now scared for life!!
> ...


:hmm: my dog quite likes children, even strange children. But she's scared of dogs. If approached by a child she hides behind me or lies down. If approached by another dog she hides behind me and grumbles and growls.


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> You make it sound so easy! :roll:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Every rescue is completely different, no animal can be generalised into certain behaviour it will or wont do!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

taylor said:


> Never had a problem myself, even with rescue animals


Neither had I, until my current dog. Do you assume that all dogs respond as easily/quickly as others?



At the end of the day, if my dog is off lead and we come across a dog that is ON lead then my dog stays away. It's good manners and common sense if nothing else.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

taylor said:


> Sid.lola said:
> 
> 
> > You make it sound so easy! :roll:
> ...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

eve2611 said:


> taylor said:
> 
> 
> > so u have met every rescue animal/ abused animal that has issues?? well move over all the dog specialists and behaviour trainers we have a new guru, that can cure every issue :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

taylor said:


> Never had a problem myself, even with rescue animals


Well, then you've been lucky. Just like not all people like all people, not all dogs like all dogs. You're outlook is very blinkered.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> No dog has any behavioural problems and they all get on well and its all happily every after!


 
:lol2:

dont i wish it was like that,


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Well, then you've been lucky. Just like not all people like all people, not all dogs like all dogs. You're outlook is very blinkered.


OR (s)he might have a miracle method. I'd be interested to hear what it is as in the last year Emma's gone from psycho to grumpy guts but I'd love her to move on to friendly playful puppy.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

My oh had a staffie named Barney when he was young. Barney was aggressive to other dogs and so was always kept on the lead. One day the oh and his dad were walking Barney when they spotted a rottie not far off.
His dad called out to the rottie owner to put his dog on a lead but the guy refused saying "Oh he looks fierce but he's a softy"
His dad said "No, it's my dog, he'll bite yours."

Still this warning didn't work. "haha, I'm sure my rottie can stand up for himself."

He wasn't laughing for much longer...Barney bit his rottie right on the muzzle and apparently caused some real damage. 


My dogs are yorkies, so they don't exaclty strike fear into peoples hearts, but I always walk them on the lead if other people are around because they just don't like other dogs. With big dogs they can be ok but a dog of similar size they just seem to want to dominate. 
But people insist on wandering over introducing their dogs and then getting upset if my dogs growl or snap. I warn them in advance and they just don't listen. 

It's such a pain.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> OR (s)he might have a miracle method. I'd be interested to hear what it is as in the last year Emma's gone from psycho to grumpy guts but I'd love her to move on to friendly playful puppy.


 
Is your dog not fitted with the brand new behavioural changer dial? :whistling2:


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

you lot are sooooo easy to wind up!!

im the dog wisperer god dammit


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Is your dog not fitted with the brand new behavioural changer dial? :whistling2:


 
Damn i must have missed the order form for that one, is it still on special offer??


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

taylor said:


> you lot are sooooo easy to wind up!!
> 
> im the dog wisperer god dammit


 
why are u specifically commenting on a thread with the intention of winding people up?? argh some people :bash:


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

because its reptile forums and i thought thats what you were ment to do here??


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

eve2611 said:


> Damn i must have missed the order form for that one, is it still on special offer??


Its half price when you buy a human shock collar, they are selling fast, so be quick! :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Firstly big ((Hugs))

There are some real tossers out there who have no idea what dog ownership is. You can always ring the dog warden about them "dog out of controll in a public place" 

If your dog is onlead it is the fault of the offlead dog.
There is no law stating a dog aggressive dog has to wear a muzzle and in some case it can make the dog worse and more open to attack from other dogs, of which they wont be able to defend themselves (other dogs can and do pick up on the muzzle as a weekness)
My boy is not muzzled, he hates it and he wouldnt be able to protect himself from the twatish male dogs we meet that want to pick on him because he is onlead.
He does wear a head collar so that I have controll over him through the areas where there are dogs untill we get to the country lanes where he then goes on a harness. Even with him wearing a headcollar and onlead people still allow there dogs to run up to us.
I do hope in the future something more will be done about this, because if people arent stopping there dogs from running up to strange dogs they are obviously not in controll of that animal at all.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

FallenAngel said:


> Is your dog not fitted with the brand new behavioural changer dial? :whistling2:


Is that not just sausages? :hmm:



taylor said:


> you lot are sooooo easy to wind up!!
> 
> im the dog wisperer god dammit





taylor said:


> because its reptile forums and i thought thats what you were ment to do here??


It's a sensitive subject. For people affected by it, it can be hell. You're the Dog Whisperer?! Prepare for a lynching! :lolsign:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

i haven't read the thread fully just skimmed it but in response to the first post i will hold my hands up and i say i am one of those owners when i take my lab to a field i will let her off the lead and she does have a tendency to go bounding over to any dog shes sees on a lead or not, usually when i shout her she will lay down and wait for me to approach her but sometimes she will be in one of those moods and she will ignore me,

although i have a very different opinion than most people if my stupid over friendly dog runs over you yours and gets snapped snarled at or even bitten then that's my stupid dogs fault for not coming back when i command her to my dog knows the rules and follows them i don't believe that taking your dog to a nice open field and keeping it on a lead to watch that field pass by is right when that dog should be able to run and play but if my stupid friendly dog does decided to harras a dog who's owner clearly dosnt want my dog near them then i will be the one to appologys for my dogs behavior and put her straight on the lead and take her home, although i sometimes don't feel its right to punish my dog for being friendly its the way things are,

i do take offense however to people who do believe that it is ok to kick or punch that friendly dog who has only come over to say hello which has on many occasions happened to my dog 

at the end of the day i will always believe that dogs should be aloud to run and play off a lead and socialize with other dogs without fear of being kicked or punched in my eyes keeping a dog on the lead during a walk is as bad as locking it in your kitchen all day


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Gemificus said:


> i haven't read the thread fully just skimmed it but in response to the first post i will hold my hands up and i say i am one of those owners when i take my lab to a field i will let her off the lead and she does have a tendency to go bounding over to any dog shes sees on a lead or not, usually when i shout her she will lay down and wait for me to approach her but sometimes she will be in one of those moods and she will ignore me,
> 
> although i have a very different opinion than most people if my stupid over friendly dog runs over you yours and gets snapped snarled at or even bitten then that's my stupid dogs fault for not coming back when i command her to my dog knows the rules and follows them i don't believe that taking your dog to a nice open field and keeping it on a lead to watch that field pass by is right when that dog should be able to run and play but if my stupid friendly dog does decided to harras a dog who's owner clearly dosnt want my dog near them then i will be the one to appologys for my dogs behavior and put her straight on the lead and take her home, although i sometimes don't feel its right to punish my dog for being friendly its the way things are,
> 
> ...



though sometimes maybe that kick or punch.... could be better than the alternative?

i dont agree with it but i can see why ? does that make sense


to the OP

we let our dog off the lead and she doesnt always come back. However she is lead defensive so seems to interact and do betteer off the lead.
She will however always follow us so if we see another dog on the lead and she wont come back all we have to do is change direction and she will follow.

she is scared of other dogs though being a rescue we dont know what went on previously... so she wont ususally bound up to other dogs anyway. the only exception will be regular doigs there that she plays with


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

it is a shame you cant feel comfortable to let your dog off, i mean the OP's dog i know and shes adorable, but we both have the same issue of they dont get along with other dogs, and being the breeds they are we are super sensitive to the possibilities as to what "could" happen to our dogs. 

If its say a lab who gets injured because it was over friendly and came over to another dog on a lead and something happens, even though the owner of that dog was responsible to keep the dog on a lead they would get the blame regardless to the other owner so say being in the wrong and allowing their dogs to come over and confront the dog on a lead. i mean they are on a lead for a reason! (thats how i see it) 

I know I'm hyper sensitive to other peoples dogs coming over because i know what mines like, he will sit and stay but if it gets out of hand whats to know what i can or cant do! generally most the dogs around here are large breeds, so if a fight (god forbid) did break out it would be hell to break up, lukily thats not happend.

And in my eyes, i would see the other owner allowing their dog to come running over and not doing anything to prevent it...it would be their fault. as i know my dog is okay providing we dont react to the problem, he will sit stay and watch the dog go by unless its in his face of which i then cross the road as its my responsibility of my dog to prevent him coming of any harm.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I would never let my dog off lead in a public park as he is both dog and human aggressive but he has a bad leg anyway so cant be let off lead at the moment as he just had his 3rd leg opp. But before the opp I used to take him to a large field and let him off though the good thing about him is if he sees a dog he stands there aint waits for the dog to come to him that way it gives me time to put hin on the lead. He is muzzled all the time.


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

eve2611 said:


> Im am soo sick of off lead dogs that come bombing over to stella when we are out on a walk, often there owner is miles up field calling for there dog to come back to no avail and im shouting control your dog and trying to get stella so walk the other way.
> 
> Yes she is dog aggressive to a point, she will walk past another dog ok or sit and wait for them to pass, but if a dog gets too close she will show aggression.
> 
> ...


I had a Staffie like that she loved people and hated dogs, was in the country with her one day walking [her on her lead] and this great big dopey spaniel bounds over and begins to sniff her, at this point i advised his owner to grab his dog as Kira was getting visibly riled at the dopey unsuspecting Spaniel, he informed me and i quote ' there are fine mate just getting to know each other' bang spaniel yelps and i have to pull her off him, his ear alittle worse for wear. The muppet owner then says :censor: sake mate you need to control your dog? hey stupid she is under my control on her leash and i warned you to grab your dog, cause she hates other dogs. Stupid people stupid stupid people.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tommybhoy said:


> I had a Staffie like that she loved people and hated dogs, was in the country with her one day walking [her on her lead] and this great big dopey spaniel bounds over and begins to sniff her, at this point i advised his owner to grab his dog as Kira was getting visibly riled at the dopey unsuspecting Spaniel, he informed me and i quote ' there are fine mate just getting to know each other' bang spaniel yelps and i have to pull her off him, his ear alittle worse for wear. The muppet owner then says :censor: sake mate you need to control your dog? hey stupid she is under my control on her leash and i warned you to grab your dog, cause she hates other dogs. Stupid people stupid stupid people.



exacly my point to the whole issue, and im sure eve too! You warn them and its always there alright! 

you know your own dog, they dont. simple as that.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> Im am soo sick of off lead dogs that come bombing over to stella when we are out on a walk, often there owner is miles up field calling for there dog to come back to no avail and im shouting control your dog and trying to get stella so walk the other way.
> 
> Yes she is dog aggressive to a point, she will walk past another dog ok or sit and wait for them to pass, but if a dog gets too close she will show aggression.
> 
> ...


 Grow some aggression yourself and if it happens again and the moron starts to blame you, lose your temper and shout, "My dog is on the lead and under control, your dog is off the lead and you have no control over it so how is it my fault sh1tferbrains?"


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Grow some aggression yourself and if it happens again and the moron starts to blame you, lose your temper and shout, "My dog is on the lead and under control, your dog is off the lead and you have no control over it so how is it my fault sh1tferbrains?"


some times a bad idea as i found out :lol2: a man holding a fist to you isnt fun :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> some times a bad idea as i found out :lol2: a man holding a fist to you isnt fun :gasp:


Never happened to me yet. Perhaps Ursa is a deterrant, or my mad eyes and foaming at the mouth in rage, tends to scare even the biggest of blokes.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I nearly got into a fight with three polish men over my dog they were saying hello to him clapping their hands and windeing the dog up so I said to them cant you see he doesnt like it (he was lunging for them) can you stop and leave him alone, then they started shouting abuse to me and getting close I was so tempted to take the muzzle off if they got any closer I am only 5'1 lol and a woman why would they start trying to fight a woman :S:S idiots


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Gemificus said:


> i haven't read the thread fully just skimmed it but in response to the first post i will hold my hands up and i say i am one of those owners when i take my lab to a field i will let her off the lead and she does have a tendency to go bounding over to any dog shes sees on a lead or not, usually when i shout her she will lay down and wait for me to approach her but sometimes she will be in one of those moods and she will ignore me,
> 
> although i have a very different opinion than most people if my stupid over friendly dog runs over you yours and gets snapped snarled at or even bitten then that's my stupid dogs fault for not coming back when i command her to my dog knows the rules and follows them i don't believe that taking your dog to a nice open field and keeping it on a lead to watch that field pass by is right when that dog should be able to run and play but if my stupid friendly dog does decided to harras a dog who's owner clearly dosnt want my dog near them then i will be the one to appologys for my dogs behavior and put her straight on the lead and take her home, although i sometimes don't feel its right to punish my dog for being friendly its the way things are,
> 
> ...


The problem is you may say its ok for your dog to get bitten, its her fault. But its not, she has no idea what danger she could be walking into, where as you do. And its your responsability to look after her and have her under controll at all times when out in public. 
Plus what about the long term mental damage it may do to her after getting bitten? And getting bitten could be the least of her problems if she comes up against the wrong dog.

Your comments just prove your an irresponsible dog owner who has little or no thought for other people and there dogs.
Wether you like it or not people like you make dog walking a nightmare for us owners who do have dogs with issues, and you can actually make our dogs worse because of it.


----------



## mistique (Jan 17, 2010)

Surely, if your dog is the aggresive one and attacks ther dogs then it is your dog that is not under control whether it is on a lead or not.

Your dog needs to be muzzled, for its own safety and the safety of ther dogs....................either that or try dog training and socialisation


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

mistique said:


> Surely, if your dog is the aggresive one and attacks ther dogs then it is your dog that is not under control whether it is on a lead or not.
> 
> Your dog needs to be muzzled, for its own safety and the safety of ther dogs....................either that or try dog training and socialisation


Nope, as I said no laws say you have to muzzle your dog.

However there are laws about dogs being under controll in public areas.

Plus its just polite and thoughtfull.

And of course a dog with a behavioural issue is the owners fault isnt it? The dog should be trained and socalised, I never knew that :lol2:

And tbh surely its the people who let there dogs offlead whilst not in full controll who should be taking there dog to training lessons? lol

Its very obvious some of you know nothing about dog behaviour and have watched too many tv training programs. Everything is fixable, well no its not and muzzling a dog can cause more problems.

I would love to swap shoes with some of you who dont have a dog with an issue and see how you do walking the dog for a day. See how stressed your dog gets when unthoughtfull people let there dogs run up to you.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Nope, as I said no laws say you have to muzzle your dog.
> 
> However there are laws about dogs being under controll in public areas.
> 
> ...


well said :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Never happened to me yet. Perhaps Ursa is a deterrant, or my mad eyes and foaming at the mouth in rage, tends to scare even the biggest of blokes.


me and the other half were looking in to a ursa of our own, so i for one hope that the social training im doing with roo works! :lol2:

but i would be scared of a dog who is bigger than me thats for sure! crikey im scared of yorkys, pugs, shitzues so on so 4th.... not they by far are the scariest dogs out there!!!!! never met a nice one before :gasp:


----------



## mistique (Jan 17, 2010)

I do think you seem to be blaming everyone else and taking no responsibility yourself. You are the one that is walking a dog aggressive dog, not the people who's dogs are off the leads. If your dog has to stay on a lead then why not pavement walk them rather than through the park where happy dogs are having fun.

Oh and i do know a fair bit abuot dog training, it isnt always wise to jump to conclusions


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Because a park is nicer.
Nobody should be excluded from a park because there dog doesnt get on with other dogs.
I don't get on with most people but I still go out and I very rarely wear a muzzle to do so.

This person has the right to walk her dog where she likes, If a dog runs upto hers it should be the responsibility of the owner of the other dog to call it back for the safety of both dogs as they do not know if that dog is friendly or not.
I dont see how anyone can think otherwise really lol, If a dogs recall isnt perfect dont let them off the lead while other dogs are around, in general if a dog is at the park leashed when other dogs are running around playing surely it makes sense to make sure your dog stays away from one that is leashed as they are probably leashed for a reason
It would be like letting a child run upto a random stranger asking for a cuddle lol


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I use the common sense approach... which I am sure most responsible owners do... If I see another dog on a lead, muzzled or not, I automatically will get mine back on the lead!

People are making it seem that all dogs are happy to wear a muzzle. I am sorry but my dog freaked out wearing a halti for one minute, let alone what having to always wear a muzzle would do to him. 

Each dog is the responsibility of its owners. If you dog runs up to another which may or may not be on the lead it is your responsibility to face what may happen.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

mistique said:


> I do think you seem to be blaming everyone else and taking no responsibility yourself. You are the one that is walking a dog aggressive dog, not the people who's dogs are off the leads. If your dog has to stay on a lead then why not pavement walk them rather than through the park where happy dogs are having fun.
> 
> Oh and i do know a fair bit abuot dog training, it isnt always wise to jump to conclusions



As I said, check the laws!!!

All dogs must be under controll in public areas! 

My dog is under full controll, I am being very responsible, so I should be allowed to walk where ever I want to without uncontrollable off lead dogs owned by people who dont have a clue about responsable dog ownership bothering me.

Who said my dog was dog aggressive?

FallenAngel :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> As I said, check the laws!!!
> 
> All dogs must be under controll in public areas!
> 
> ...


Thank you, 

Silly owners and people who don't know dogs but think they know everything really wind me up :bash:

I am all for dogs socalising with other dogs but it should be up for both owners to say if they feel it will be safe or not.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Gemificus said:


> i don't believe that taking your dog to a nice open field and keeping it on a lead to watch that field pass by is right when that dog should be able to run and play ...
> 
> ...at the end of the day i will always believe that dogs should be aloud to run and play off a lead and socialize with other dogs without fear of being kicked or punched in my eyes keeping a dog on the lead during a walk is as bad as locking it in your kitchen all day


We go to the field, she runs and plays, we see a strange dog come in, she goes back on the lead. Even though she's not too bad any more, even if she was perfect, I'd still do it until I knew that her and the other dog were going to get on, or I'd move on. 



mistique said:


> Surely, if your dog is the aggresive one and attacks ther dogs then it is your dog that is not under control whether it is on a lead or not.
> 
> Your dog needs to be muzzled, for its own safety and the safety of ther dogs....................either that or try dog training and socialisation


What?! The dog on the lead isn't under control and the dog running up to people and ignoring it's owner is? Do you seriously believe that?!

Training and socialisation?! Why didn't I think of that?!



marthaMoo said:


> I would love to swap shoes with some of you who dont have a dog with an issue and see how you do walking the dog for a day. See how stressed your dog gets when unthoughtfull people let there dogs run up to you.


^^^this^^^


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*a harmless deterrent*

mackenzies smelling salts available from the chemist and carried in your pocket are harmless and effective in encouraging a dog to push off if you fear a fight might break out.Waft it under a canine nose and watch the reaction,they can't back off quick enough.Have a sniff yourself and you'll know why.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Have to reiterate what has been said. Until you've walked a dog with issues, you really have no idea just how difficult and stressful it can be, for both dog and owner.

And as for the person who stated that walking a dog on a lead is as bad as shutting a dog in a room all day ... what rubbish.

I don't muzzle and leash my dog to be cruel. I do it to protect him. If I were to let him off lead he WOULD go for any other dog. There is no question about it. Depending on the reaction of the other dog that could well result in serious injury to one or both dogs, and potentially to any human attempting to separate them.

And the result of that, given that he is a staffie cross, would inevitably be that he would be dealt with under the DDA and quite probably PTS.

My dog loves his walks. We drive to places we rarely see other dogs twice a day. He's still muzzled, but able to excercise on a long lead there, and play with our other dog as he has no issues with her.

If I were to behave in the way some idiots on here have suggested all I'd have is a dead dog.


----------



## mistique (Jan 17, 2010)

wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

mistique said:


> wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


If a dog off lead is running upto one on lead it doesnt always mean its friendly does it, and not all dogs will listen when told to come back if they want to challenge another dog.
My mums alsation ( on lead ) got bitten by a staffy last week that was off lead and ran upto her


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

There is a bloke near me who walks his 3 dogs off of the lead around the estate I live on and they are always chasing cats off, they have tried to attack my cats, i'm getting a bit annoyed with the danger they are posing to my cats. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mistique said:


> wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


I don't know your dog is friendly unless I know your dog.

Until the dog running at mine actually GETS to mine, I don't know whether it's taken a shine to and wants to play with my dog - or whether it's going to decide that actually, it's scared of or wants to beat up my dog.

If you're a total stranger and so is your dog - and your dog isn't under your control and my dog IS under my control - then I'm in the rather unfortunate position, if I'm meant to be the "boss" in the dog-human relationship, of having to be the one that steps in the way of your unknown-and-charging-at-my-pet dog. 

I used to run my dog on a long lead with a harness. Not a zippy roller lead thing, but a proper long line. That way, even if she was 20 feet away from me and running in circles around me for her exercise, I could close and get hold of her harness quickly if it needed to be done. Someone with their dog off-lead can't guarantee that.

And just because I want to be able to use the field behind my house for dog exercise doesn't mean I am out there for other dog owners to use my dog as their dog's playmates without proper introductions.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

mistique said:


> wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


The park is a public place. I have every bit as much right to be there with my under control dog as anyone else thank you very much. Actually I rarely take him to places like that, as I said, because of the attitude of people like you.

Believe it or not it can be pretty upsetting at times, the looks and comments you get. And I'm sick of having to justify myself to strangers by explaining that he's a rescue dog with issues.

And actually, to a fear aggressive dog (which is how a lot of aggressive dogs are categorised) your happy dog bounding over IS a threat, yes. To a protective dog your dog is also a threat. That's aside from the fact that there are plenty of humans out there with a dislike or fear of dogs too, who also do not appreciate the attentions of a dog, however friendly.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

mistique said:


> wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


Because mine is under controll yours isnt! 

Do you understand that?

The only blinkered person here is you. You obviously have no care or respect for other dogs walkers and there dogs. Which is just rude and irreponsable.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

mistique said:


> wow talk about blinkered vision, you lot are something else. How is a friendly dog comming over to say hello MORE of a threat than a dog agressive dog on a lead. If yuor dog is not allowed to run about and have fun with other dogs, then why take it to the park where other dogs are? It makes no sence.


 Talk about blinkered vision alright. If I'm walking my friendly dogs on the lead in a public place, I do not want anyone's dog running up to them, friendly or not. Mine might be undergoing training, or might be recovering from an illness or accident, or might be very elderly , or blind or deaf. It's my right as a dog owner, to be able to walk my dog without being bothered by other people's out of control dogs coming up to us. Just the same as I should be able to take a grandchild or nephew out for a walk, without someone's rowdy and out of control children bowling up to us. Some of us like to walk our dogs without being bothered and it's our right to walk in peace and quiet. You may happen to think that your dog is simply wonderful and you love him, just don't expect that everyone else should feel the same about it. Get real. My dog walk is not your dog's playtime!:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> There is a bloke near me who walks his 3 dogs off of the lead around the estate I live on and they are always chasing cats off, they have tried to attack my cats, i'm getting a bit annoyed with the danger they are posing to my cats. Is there anything I can do about it?


 Step between a dog and your cats if he's not paying attention, scream loudly, hold your leg and hop about screaming that the dog has attacked and bitten you. Watch moron gather his dogs up quiock fast and run away never to return again in case a policeman gets hold of him.: victory:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Step between a dog and your cats if he's not paying attention, scream loudly, hold your leg and hop about screaming that the dog has attacked and bitten you. Watch moron gather his dogs up quiock fast and run away never to return again in case a policeman gets hold of him.: victory:


 The p:censor:k has already tried kicking one of my cats when the cat turned on one of his dogs, I always go out there and have reacted once, since then he goes quite quickly when I go out but I was just wandering if any laws were been brocken ect.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*out of control humans*

I've got the problem of shrieking,squeaking humans causing a huge amount of over excitement because I am walking puppies.It's really annoying,I'm teaching them to walk off lead without reacting to anything but the sodding humans are encouraging them to break ranks constantly.Going to the park reminds me of being out on the roads,everyone is me me me and ready to fall out at the drop of a hat.An afternoon walk is fraught with difficulty.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> The p:censor:k has already tried kicking one of my cats when the cat turned on one of his dogs, I always go out there and have reacted once, since then he goes quite quickly when I go out but I was just wandering if any laws were been brocken ect.


 Yup, 'dog dangerously out of control in a public place' and I have a feeling that dogs should be on a leash on a public highway. They should also have a collar and ID on them too.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Yup, 'dog dangerously out of control in a public place' and I have a feeling that dogs should be on a leash on a public highway. They should also have a collar and ID on them too.


 Okay chears: victory:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Talk about blinkered vision alright. If I'm walking my friendly dogs on the lead in a public place, I do not want anyone's dog running up to them, friendly or not. Mine might be undergoing training, or might be recovering from an illness or accident, or might be very elderly , or blind or deaf. It's my right as a dog owner, to be able to walk my dog without being bothered by other people's out of control dogs coming up to us. Just the same as I should be able to take a grandchild or nephew out for a walk, without someone's rowdy and out of control children bowling up to us. Some of us like to walk our dogs without being bothered and it's our right to walk in peace and quiet. You may happen to think that your dog is simply wonderful and you love him, just don't expect that everyone else should feel the same about it. Get real. My dog walk is not your dog's playtime!:bash:


:2thumb: This is exactly how I feel! 

I wish people would get manners when seeing dogs on leads!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree completely, I have 2 greyhounds, one of which is perfect on and off lead, recalls 100% and doesn't bother other dogs at all unless they run up to her first. My other one on the other hand has other dog fear aggression, he's fine as long as they don't come too close, and if they do he lunges at them in panic. I walk him on a head collar (and muzzled when other dogs about) I wouldn't dream of letting him off lead as he's too unpredictable and would probably run right into the road to try and get away from the scary little things wanting to say hello.

I think you have every right to rant and moan about them, it drives me mad too when you hear the other owners saying 'oh he only wants to play' and I shout back 'it's ok mine only wants to eat yours' whilst I'm then trying to drag him away safely. 

my dog however is extremely good with people, he's the most loving and the most cuddly dog ever, he's fantastic with my 3 kids (of course like said before, never left alone with them)

I think you just have to judge the dog, not all are other dog friendly! even in the same breed like mine.

It takes time, have you thought about training classes, just so you can take him along and sit at the side so he can see other dogs, but without getting too close, i'm not saying it will work, with my boy it didn't but it was certainly worth a try!

best of luck xx


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

also just to add, my old spaniel was other dog friendly, he was being walked on lead to the local shops when an off lead dog ran over and attacked him, so no not all off lead dogs are friendly! the owner had to hit his dog with it's lead to get it to stop, and I had my youngest child with me at that time in her pushchair.

Although I have to add anyone wanting to try and train their dog to be non other dog agressive (fear aggression like my boy) are only going to be able to do so where other dogs are present, but must be under control to prevent accidents!

(which is why I suggested classes, slightly more controlled area there)

I keep my dog under my control at all times, and judging by the dog laws (what bits I have read), if my dog is on lead it is deamed under control, no matter what happens, if a dog comes over that is off lead it is not under control and is therefore in the wrong no matter how friendly it is.

I can see both sides of the story here, as I have both types of dog! a doggy friendly one that doesn't bother anyone or anything and one that 'bless his heart' just isn't!


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

my dog is awesome! i can walk her on the street off the lead and she will stay by my side (even if she sees another dog) and she is only three years old.

i do feel your pain though as my dog does not like other dogs that are to playful...you know she sort of dog i mean....like a big playful lab sort that dig there nose in her neck to get her to play. but if my dog went for another dog then i would put a mussle on her, wether she liked it or not.


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, I can't believe some people!

A dog on a lead is more out of control than one who is not... nuts!! :banghead:


I have no dogs at the moment, but the family have had an English Bull and a Staffie in the past... the English was especially unfriendly towards other dogs and had an incident with an Alsatian that had a very shocking conclusion.

I was not there at the time, but it is a well known story in our family now... it is similar to the experiences of most of the responsible owners on here, and that is she was on a lead and the Ally was not... the Ally approached and its owner was warned in no uncertain terms that our dog is not friendly and WILL attack given the chance. The Ally owner disputed this and insisted that it's all ok as his dog is just being friendly etc etc.

The Alsatian sustained a fatal injury to the throat.

Absolutely heatbreaking for all concerned, the poor Alsatian died because of its morose owner and nothing more... not to mention the things my Dad and Uncle had to do to restrain our English set the dog back in terms of human interaction.

The English was a rescue dog that had previously been abused, beaten with sticks, not overly people friendly and she had a thing about people with sticks (including walking sticks), really hated other dogs... she had to be on a lead at all times and we were as responsible with her as humanly possible due to her aggressive nature. What more can be done other than that?
After the Alsatian incident she was always muzzled when outside, just because you can't discount the irresponsibility/idiocy of other people.

I am in full agreement that if your dog doesn't have good recall then it shouldn't be allowed off the lead in heavily used public areas... I've seen dogs get knocked over because of this.

Even now, I get annoyed when I am in the park and someones dog comes bounding over to me, I love dogs and have no fear of any breed, but I don't know what your dog is going to do when it reaches me and I have the right not to be put in uncomfortable situations like that.


----------



## wendatk (Mar 14, 2010)

*Dogs off leads*

I have the same problem when i walk my dog, and i have dogs come up to mine who is on a lead and he gets on with some breeds but others he cannot stand. Annoys me when those with dogs off leads let their dogs come up to mine and start to attack it, i have had to kick a dog off mine while the owner just keeps on walking. 

It is not the dogs fault it is the owner maybe next time i will kick the owner:gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I keep my dog under my control at all times, and judging by the dog laws (what bits I have read), if my dog is on lead it is deamed under control, no matter what happens, if a dog comes over that is off lead it is not under control and is therefore in the wrong no matter how friendly it is.


AFAIAA, if your Dog hurt another Dog, whether yours was on a lead or not, you are still liable to the damage caused by your Dog as it is deemed dangerous, and in the eyes of the law it was your fault the Dog caused damage. Similar to the instance that somebody gets injured by your Dog on your property, even if there is warning of an aggressive/guard Dog on the property, as you were aware it was dangerous and thus it should have been muzzled and re-strained properly so as not to cause damage.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> AFAIAA, if your Dog hurt another Dog, whether yours was on a lead or not, you are still liable to the damage caused by your Dog as it is deemed dangerous, and in the eyes of the law it was your fault the Dog caused damage.



I have never heard that before. As far as I'm concerned Its the offlead dog and owner who are to blame, therefore there problem and vet cost. Because the offlead dog could be classed as out of controll in a public area.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

exactly what I understand to be true too.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> I have never heard that before. As far as I'm concerned Its the offlead dog and owner who are to blame, therefore there problem and vet cost. Because the offlead dog could be classed as out of controll in a public area.


But you knew your Dog was aggressive, thus it should be muzzled and leashed so no matter what it cannot attack and harm another Dog. At least, that is how I understand it, my father copied it to me when his boss's Dog became aggressive (the Dog stayed at their work place most of the time, hence also looking into guard Dog laws) and he was told he would be liable for any damage his Dog does as a result of neglect of the situation.


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just did a quick skip through of this, but I do not agree to having a dog on a lead all the time.

As some people have said already, their dog can be lead deffensive/aggressive/what ever.

We have this with one of our dogs.

He is a doberman

On the lead, hes terrible, he gets stressed and desperately wants to play.

So when we go to public parks designed to walk your dogs off the lead etc, we have no problem. If Wilbur (the dog im talking about) runs up to another dog, he either gets told off by them, whic is fine by us, he needs to learn manners and it has worked, or they are equally playful back.

Personally, if you have a dog aggressive dog, why are you walking him in parks with other dogs?

What else can you expect, I'm not having ago but not everyone has problemed dogs and have a perfectly great time with another walker and dogs all having fun and playing.

If I knew my dog was dog aggressive, we would go to a quiet field or just walk on pathways etc where you more than likely won't see another dog off the lead.

You cannot blame other people for wanting to exercise their dogs and socialise their dogs!

Wilbur is a softie, but we realise that other dogs aren't. wilbur has been attacked by several small dogs and not once has he retaliated.
I personally think that if you KNOW your dog is dog aggressive, then either take it to training or if that doesnt work, don't take them to busy dog public areas :S Surely wouldn't this aggitate your dog more-so having loads of free running dogs around?

Again not having a go, just my veiw on this, not looking for an argument, just putting across my veiw : victory:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i guess its two lights, you have owners like me and eve, who are scared to death of what could happen as we know our dogs, so make a conscious effort to keep out of harms way, and when this happens its sort of out of our control so scares the hell out of me.

I do admit there is two people on my whole street who have allowed my dog to try and socialize and unfortunately the old guys dog passed a few weeks after they seemed to become friends! i was as gutted as him as saw him walking with out his dog and asked. But his dog was extremely patient and alot of dogs and owners are not any more! not seen that guy for quite a while do hope hes okay  but then i walk my dog when i know no one else is. to prevent issues, as im scared to death of what could happen to rolo if i was to miss a beat for any reason!
The other it was a puppy GSD she was adorable, and all they wanted to do was play which was fine! it was nice to see rolo get along with her! but she has also disappeared! as have the couple who own her. But it is 50/50 with other dogs, he will not be challenged. :bash:

(i thnk its dominance and hope to god maybe when he is done he sees the others as friends instead of threats!)


----------



## justairplants (Mar 2, 2010)

Firstly I think this is quite a difficult subject and what is missing imo is a clarification of what dogs are about.....basically they are pack animals....they will do anything to defend their pack members be they docile generally or maybe more aggressive for whatever reason.....a dog on a lead is more defensive of his/her family than one running free....but not always the case if they perceive a threat or think a "pack member" needs protecting....this can mean that a normally docile, "trained" dog can turn into an attacker if provoked or for some doggy reason thinks their pack members are in danger.....because of this noone can say however well trained their dog might be he/she will never be totally predictable.....this needs to be tempered with the fact that most dog owners know their dog's normal temperament and behaviour and so those that are responsible owners take their dogs out in public in the best way suited to their pets......if this means walking on a lead all the time it is not cruel.....it also doesn't mean that the dog is not trained it means the owner knows the possible conflict areas with their pet and are acting responsibly to avoid such situations.....

Personally I have a collie x retriever....we did all the training classes/sociallising stuff.....for the first 6 years of his life he could go off the lead.....then he broke his cruciate ligament and had to be on the lead for around a year....at this point he became very defensive of us and would be unpredictable if an "off the lead" dog approached him....absolutely fine with dogs he knew....and like many other posters on this topic I have had the run ins with attempting to warn stupid people who decide to bring their mutts close to him when he has his hackles up and is going ape, who just totally ignore me and then get upset when he attempts to attack their beloved, uncontrolled pooch while they just stand and scream but I risk bites from their dog whilst controlling my leashed dog......Poor old Sam, got a brief period of freedom off some time of the lead when he messed up the other leg (cruciate)...and is now back on his "exercise on lead only"....

Sam, after his injuries decided that any small terrier was the devil incarnate.....and would go for most at any opportunity....we took the step of introducing him to a number of terriers that he learnt to accept....we then took it one step further and he now shares his home with a Cairn Terrier with no issues - out walking on the lead he no longer wants to kill them on sight....but I'm still not prepared to give him the freedom of running loose mainly because I'm worried he would get too protective over the little Cairn if any big dogs came sniffing....

Both dogs have a free run of the garden...but enjoy the additional stimulation of going out on the lead.....and yes, I do get cross when certain other dog owners, after ignoring my warnings, get upset if my dog then acts as a dog will instictively do and gets protective.....if more dog owners actually realised the psyche of their pets and the whole pack thing (and this applies to training as well because that is just down to the dominant dog (human) ruling the roost) then possibly we would have fewer problems

Gill


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> Similar to the instance that somebody gets injured by your Dog on your property, even if there is warning of an aggressive/*guard Dog *on the property, as you were aware it was dangerous and thus it should have been muzzled and re-strained properly so as not to cause damage.



Sorry mate, but I think this is nonsense.

A guard dog is exactly that.

If you get savaged by a guard dog, it is your fault and nobody elses.

Aggressive dogs are not against the law, and if you have received adequate warning and still end up injured, it is your fault... end of.



Bradders100 said:


> You cannot blame other people for wanting to exercise their dogs and socialise their dogs!


Like you say, I'm not trying to have a go... but if you want to socialise your dog, you need permission from the other dogs owner.
If you have received an express warning that it is not a good idea, then you need to take heed rather than continue with some aloof attitude as if you know better.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> But you knew your Dog was aggressive, thus it should be muzzled and leashed so no matter what it cannot attack and harm another Dog. At least, that is how I understand it, my father copied it to me when his boss's Dog became aggressive (the Dog stayed at their work place most of the time, hence also looking into guard Dog laws) and he was told he would be liable for any damage his Dog does as a result of neglect of the situation.



As I said earlier, I havent said my dog is dog aggressive (there being varying levels of dog aggression)

He suffers from brain injury and has Dysplasia and arthritis in both of his front legs. his brain is that of a puppy. He also has no bite inhabition. He is not dog aggressive, he just prefers dogs to stay away from him. He has issues which mean he is safer on lead.
But who knows that? I dont have time to be explaining to every tom, dick and harry that lets there dog run up to me.
And tbh if you see a Staffie type on lead with a head collar on being walked along the footpath along the side of the field and heading for the exit the other side, is that screaming to you please let your dog approach? No it isnt.

Anyway "normal" dogs (mainly neutered ones) will usually see an onlead dog, pick up on the body signals and leave well alone. Entire dogs seem to have a point to prove and will continue to approach whilst being rather full of themselves.
Most of the dogs that have approached me have been entire males looking to have a go at my onlead dog, not say hello or be friendly. One actually stood his ground with me and growled and showed his teeth when I stopped him from getting to my dog. No owner in sight. I eventually had to kick him to get him away from my dog and myself as he was possessed.
Now does this sound like fun?
At least if my dog isnt muzzled and a dog kicks off he will be able to defend himself, although they will have to get past me first.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

God this thread is going round in circles! I'm getting increasingly frustrated by the few who seem to think that because my dog is aggressive, even though he is muzzled, leashed and under my control, we are not entitled to enjoy the public spaces that they do!

Again I say, and I will keep on saying ... if you've never owned or at least walked an aggressive dog then you have NO idea what you are talking about and how difficult it is.

There is no magic wand for some of us. Not all dogs are angels and not all dogs can have this trained out of them, especially if they are acquired as rescues at an older age.

And I think you'll find most if not all of us with dogs like this do try to pick quieter areas and keep ourselves to ourselves when out walking. But it is very difficult if not impossible for a lot of people to find somewhere isolated nearby. Where exactly do you suggest they are walked? Or perhaps they don't deserve fresh air and excercise, or to exist at all ... even though they can be lovely dogs in many other respects.

Until I got Ninja I had no idea walks could be such an ordeal. If you can't understand or sympathise then I pity any dog you might get in the future that doesn't conform to your perfect ideal.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*private land*



Jacobson said:


> Sorry mate, but I think this is nonsense.
> 
> A guard dog is exactly that.
> 
> ...


it isn't nonsense,you can be prosecuted.Not all people on your property are intruders,there's postmen and delivery people for instance.


----------



## Jacobson (Mar 23, 2010)

Agreed, but a guard dog is exactly what is says on the tin... a working dog trained to be nasty towards people... still, I'm sure there are laws surrounding how these animals can be used... ie, they can't be allowed to roam free on the property if service personnel are expected to visit. 
In the case of a postman being bitten for example it would be the fault of an irresponsible owner not controlling their dog properly, unless of course the postman climbed a fence and tried to nick the dogs bone.
That is sort of the point I'm trying to make... a dog that is under control is not a problem regardless of how fierce it may be, one that isn't under control is a problem no matter how soppy it might be.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/acts/acts1975/pdf/ukpga_19750050_en.pdf

Not getting involved with the rest too much

My views are the same as marthamoo, if my dog is leashed and your unleased dog approaches mine, any concequence is your fault.

As far as this guard dog debate goes, take a look at the link above.

There is no chance of a guard dog biting the postie for example, as a ''guard dog'' must only work with a competant handler. If no handler present, the dog must be confined in some way. The dog is never, under any circumstance aloud to free roam. There must be appropriate signage.

If all sections of the guard dogs act are adheared to and your dog attacks an intruder, you will not be prosecuted. That said, only resonable force must be used, you cannot allow the dog to kill the intruder unless you deem that reasonable force which is unlikely, but this is not a problem as the dog will be with a competant handler who will ensure reasonable force is used.

This is something for, i expect at least some of you to consider. If you have a dog for the purpose of guarding (aswell as pet) you are in breech of this law if you leave your dog alone in the garden etc.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Jacobson said:


> a working dog trained to be nasty towards people...


 
um, not exaxctly, but i'll let you off.


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

not all guard dogs are nasty devil dogs my old dog was like a bottle of pop if u raised your hands it would sit if you put your hand on me it wud flip but 1 simple word an the dog wud stop an sit there isnt such thing as bad dogs only bad owners but the world is full of bad owners an nuffin is gonna change that cus sum people dont show the dog respect i think it works to train your dog young as sum people wud rather get it to bark for nufffin my dog new wen to bark let me tell ya


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

I havent read the whole thread but I have to say I have seen a different perspective because of it. I hadn't thought about the stress and worry an off lead dog can cause to someone who has a dog with problems.

My dog is regularly walked off lead in the park, he will come back when called and if we see a dog on a lead approaching we will always put his lead back on but he is a very friendly dog and if he gets half a chance will go and say hello to another dog and have a sniff, i've never seen a problem with this before and thought it was quite sweet but i've seen a different side of things today, definitely an eye opener!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a dog who is great with all other dogs but would never have her off the lead, it is stupid to have a dog off the lead they can cause an accident or injure themselves on disregarded rubbish, I dont think any responsible dog owner should have dogs off lead, what if your dog approaches an aggressive dog or a frightened child, how irresponsible!
dogs should only be allowed off lead in a dog park or in a securely fenced area, so not to impose on other people, and if your dog is of running in bushes and trees and a fair distance from you i dare say all the poo dont get picked up either.
I do say though that if you do have a dog who is dog aggressive then the dog should be muzzled as there are people who have dogs off lead and dont have control of them.
It should be made law all dogs should be on leads in public areas.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> As I said earlier, I havent said my dog is dog aggressive (there being varying levels of dog aggression)
> 
> He suffers from brain injury and has Dysplasia and arthritis in both of his front legs. his brain is that of a puppy. He also has no bite inhabition. He is not dog aggressive, he just prefers dogs to stay away from him. He has issues which mean he is safer on lead.
> But who knows that? I dont have time to be explaining to every tom, dick and harry that lets there dog run up to me.
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean 'you' and 'your', it was 'one' and 'ones'.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I get angry with the 'it's being friendly' owners who completely ignore their dogs' body language or behaviour. Charging up with raised hackles or trying to bit my dog's back is not being friendly! There's a complete difference in the silly play face and inhibited bites when dogs are playing to the concentration when a dog is trying to land a bite. There's a difference between the way a certain little terrier bitch we walk with is teaching Rosie to behave to random dogs that chase and snap.


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> I get angry with the 'it's being friendly' owners who completely ignore their dogs' body language or behaviour. Charging up with raised hackles or trying to bit my dog's back is not being friendly! There's a complete difference in the silly play face and inhibited bites when dogs are playing to the concentration when a dog is trying to land a bite. There's a difference between the way a certain little terrier bitch we walk with is teaching Rosie to behave to random dogs that chase and snap.


if a dog used to aproach me whilst walkin my old dog i put it on the lead an say "watch him" my dog would know that he couldnt do any thin unless i said the word that isnt really a word more along the lines of a sound didnt matter what tone, if he herd it switch mode say the sound again an he would sit no that is obediance cus he new wen to be playfull an when to be " a guard dog" 

if u tryed to enter my house or garden i just hoped you got on the floor quickly lol , the best thing about the police is there dog training is the best


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

crazyg said:


> not all guard dogs are nasty devil dogs my old dog was like a bottle of pop if u raised your hands it would sit if you put your hand on me it wud flip but 1 simple word an the dog wud stop an sit there isnt such thing as bad dogs only bad owners but the world is full of bad owners an nuffin is gonna change that cus sum people dont show the dog respect i think it works to train your dog young as sum people wud rather get it to bark for nufffin my dog new wen to bark let me tell ya



You seem to have run out of punctuation marks. Here are a few I have spare.
......................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You seem to have run out of punctuation marks. Here are a few I have spare.
> ......................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,...............................


Just lol'd my ass off :lol2:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't read all the comments but here goes.......... I had a boxer bitch who was very dog aggressive. If I was walking her in the day, she would be on-lead and muzzled because friendly off-lead dogs would, no doubt, approach her and I don't see why friendly, well-mannered pooches should have to worry and nor should their owners. When Winnie had an off-lead run, it was either somewhere quiet, still muzzleed, or in the wee hours muzzle-free. If people are unwilling to either use muzzles or walk their dog at night, then they should not take on an aggressive animal


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I am always annoyed that people who have aggressive dogs walk them on lead in dog parks, and areas that allow dogs ro run free. 

Accidents can happen - I know to my cost as my dogs were running ahead of me in the woods and a Bull Terrier appeared from round a corner (on a lead) and grabbed one before I had a chance to call them back.

If I owned a dog that did not lke other dogs the last thing I would do is walk him/her in an area where other dogs are running loose. It's just common sense!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shouldnt have let your dogs run ahead really either though


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

this is what owners will always agree and disagree on. I try my hardest to walk my dog at odd hours to avoid this issue, but some times it happens, no matter where you go to walk your dog there's always going to be one off lead who runs over.
the only places you dont get that, are unsuitable to walk a dog any way imo (like town centres)


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

My dog is on the lead at all times, he is not agressive but after bad experiences in his past he is afraid of anyone and anything. People find him funny when they see a massive dog backing away from a tiny jrt but they don't understand how distressing it can be for him. I have worked with him for three years now and have got him to a point that I can walk him out without him stressing as long as he is away from people. I do everything right I cross the road to keep people at a distance, in the park I will turn in a big circle so he doesn't pass people and I'm slowly getting there with him week by week the distance he needs is getting smaller but when people let their dogs run up to him (surely they can see me trying to escape!) it knocks him way back and then the dreaded line..'Oh its ok Fluffy is friendly!' Good for you but it's giving my dog a nervous breakdown :devil:

As for people saying we should not walk in parks if we don't like dogs running upto us what about children? I've seen dogs run upto children especially if they are playing with balls or running games yes your dog might be friendly but what if the child is scared of dogs....oh wait they shouldn't be playing in parks if their scared I suppose :roll:


----------

